# Can You Beat it?



## PhotoShine (Jan 25, 2013)

EF 200mm f/2.8L II USM @ just under $800?

I don't own any L glass. For this price it looks like a good first L lens for my FF camera.

What do you think?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 25, 2013)

PhotoShine said:


> EF 200mm f/2.8L II USM @ just under $800?
> 
> I don't own any L glass. For this price it looks like a good first L lens for my FF camera.
> 
> What do you think?



Saw a version I of this lens for 350$ with the built in hood. Didn't buy it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2013)

Depends...do you need a 200mm lens?

The 200/2.8 II is a great lens, and a very good value.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 25, 2013)

Absolutely, take a punt, brilliant lens.

My first L and one of only two lenses I wish I'd never sold.

I could get good track day, speedway and jetski shots with this on an old xti.

Nicely built, compsct, light, fast, exceptionslly fast focusing with af liniter on.

Works a dream on centre spot af combined with af.

You'll find it a revelation how you'll find zoom rings a distraction after shooting on this lens.

Track BAM BAM BAM BAM BAM as fast as you can, track, track BAM BAM BAM

If I didn't need a zoom for video I'd never have sold mine.

Ask me nice and I'll post some results.

I would tell anybody to try one of these lenses. I think at one point only the 135 f2 tested sharper, and by a baw-hair.

Get the tripod ring and it handles pans and tilts like its part of you.

I like it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 26, 2013)

A new USA model is $769, Gray Market $741, Refurb $699, and used ones $500-600.
http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/00013/Canon-EF-200mm-f2.8L-II-USM-price.html


----------



## PhotoShine (Jan 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Depends...do you need a 200mm lens?



I don't need it, but will use it plenty if I have it. I currently have 28 1.8, 50 1.4, 85 1.8. The 200L 2.8 will fit nicely. It gives me good range relative to what I have.



paul13walnut5 said:


> Absolutely, take a punt, brilliant lens.
> 
> My first L and one of only two lenses I wish I'd never sold.
> 
> ...



I would love to see some (great) shots captured with 200L 2.8.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 26, 2013)

Horsie one isn't great, just to show you the sharpness and bokeh the lens is capable of.


----------



## Menace (Jan 27, 2013)

Go for it


----------



## vuilang (Jan 27, 2013)

Look at 135L


----------



## picturesbyme (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome lens. Use it a lot...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9033.msg164537#msg164537


----------



## skitron (Jan 28, 2013)

PhotoShine said:


> EF 200mm f/2.8L II USM @ just under $800?
> 
> I don't own any L glass. For this price it looks like a good first L lens for my FF camera.
> 
> What do you think?



If you can hang with a fixed 200 length and 200 is what you want then it's exceptional bang for the buck imo. I like mine enough to keep it despite the recent arrival of a 70-200 IS2. 

A number of people would recommend the 135 instead, and theres volumes of shots posted showing its a fantastic lens, but it is a different animal and it depends on how much reach you want to in order to decide between them. On FF you're looking at 2.7x magnification (compared to 50mm) vs 4x magnification with the 200 if that helps. 

If you're going to buy and then figure out what and how to shoot it, the 135 is imo the better bet. If you know you want the reach of the 200, you will not be disappointed in the least.


----------



## skitron (Jan 28, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Saw a version I of this lens for 350$ with the built in hood. Didn't buy it.



LOL, I know you're not a fan of this lens but you could have easily made $200-$300 flipping it.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 28, 2013)

A very good lens - for me though the biggest plus factors would be great IQ, it is relatively lightweight and is the longest "black" telephoto lens made by Canon. 

I emphasize "black" because it helps avoid the attention the white lenses end up inviting.


----------



## skitron (Jan 28, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Horsie one isn't great, just to show you the sharpness and bokeh the lens is capable of.



Dang I LOVE speedway. So did red make the pass inside blue? Looks like he has him set up perfectly in that shot...


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 28, 2013)

skitron said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Saw a version I of this lens for 350$ with the built in hood. Didn't buy it.
> ...



It was pretty beat up. The previous owner did some serious shooting with it and had a very good life of use. Just wasn't for me.


----------



## sdsr (Jan 28, 2013)

PhotoShine said:


> EF 200mm f/2.8L II USM @ just under $800?
> 
> I don't own any L glass. For this price it looks like a good first L lens for my FF camera.
> 
> What do you think?



If you want 200mm, like primes and don't need IS, don't hesitate.


----------



## Niterider (Jan 28, 2013)

Totally not relevant, but when I saw the name of your forum topic, I had no idea what I was going to read when I clicked on the link


----------

